# Giro Hex vs Xar?



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

It seems like both of these helmets offer similar coverage and comfort features, yet the Xar costs almost twice as much as the Hex. Does anyone have any opinions on these two helmets? Why such a big price difference?

I've tried both on at my LBS and they seem fit me pretty well, as has every other medium Giro going back to my fabric covered foam helmet (still got that kicking around here somewhere too).


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Giro uses price differentiation to make more money. The expensive ones come in more colors and sizes, other than that there is no difference. I have a xar and a cheaper giro model at 1/3 of the price, cant tell any difference. I only got the xar because i wanted the orange colour.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I suspected something along those lines. I'm currently wearing a Giro Phase, which seems just as light and comfortable as other helmets I've owned that cost more than twice as much. However, the Phase is getting a bit long in the tooth and is probably due for replacement. I'd love to get something with a bit more coverage over the rear of the head.


----------



## Trails-of-Fire (Feb 21, 2011)

In regards to your post. I own a Giro Hex. Great fit and in green camouflage color pattern that I am wanting to sell for around $50. It's been used for less than a full season. Not selling because of any other reason that I am riding my road bike now so I bought a road bike helmet. It's a medium, beautiful helmet with no scratches or damage. Post back or send me an e-mail.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

Trails-of-Fire, thanks for the offer. Huck n Roll currently has the Hex at $59, so I'd rather just get a new helmet in the color of my choice at that price.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

I just was about to order the Xar version but this thread got me thinking.


----------



## Mr_Nice_Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

splatworldwide said:


> Trails-of-Fire, thanks for the offer. Huck n Roll currently has the Hex at $59, so I'd rather just get a new helmet in the color of my choice at that price.


Pay close attention, ALL colors are not that price (IMO only the ugly ones are). Most are still $89. Performance has the XAR on sale right now for $109. I'd pay the $20 for the upgrade.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Upgrade for LESS to the 661 Recon! Best MTB helmet I've ever had.

MTBP


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I own a Hex and a Xar. I find the Xar feels better ventilated (cooler) and does a better job of keeping sweat out of my eyes (on the rare occasions when I don't use a head band).


----------



## cfrea (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Xar has great fit and great helmet!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

They both fit differently. 

The Medium Hex fit me well, the medium Xar was too tight. The large Xar felt too big. 

I'm rocking a Medium hex now for half the price of the Xar.


----------



## martfran (Dec 14, 2011)

*Toby Henderson TLD helmet*

just saw there is a TLD helmet on ebay that was Toby Henderson's. its old school but pretty sick.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I went with the Hex because it fit better and it was a lot cheaper too. 

Tejas


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I personally like the looks of the Hex better, bonus is that it's almost half the price of the Xen.


----------



## aklinkman1989 (Jul 28, 2011)

I went to the easton bell sports factory awhile ago being a product design student and the employees where all hyped up about the xar helmet. To my knowledge it has a better retention system being the roc loc 5, as well as having nylon reinforcment between the eps foam and the polycarbonite shell. The overall design might also feature better ventilation then the hex, so this are some of the things you might want to consider.


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the Xar Crossing a wet leaf covered bridge at about 15 mph I turned a little to early on exit and was slammed to the ground and stopped dead on a rock. One of the hardest hits that I have ever taken to the head while MTB'ing. Hit so hard I thought the my helmet had come off. Once I got off I found that my helmet was till on and had a nice size dent to the shell but the foam was not cracked but it did compress on the inside. Point to the story the Xen did just what it was supposed to do and absorb as much of the impact as possible without splitting in two and leaving my melon exposed. Before the crash my melon had been running much cooler than with my old Gyro. I will be buying another Xar.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

splatworldwide said:


> It seems like both of these helmets offer similar coverage and comfort features, yet the Xar costs almost twice as much as the Hex. Does anyone have any opinions on these two helmets? Why such a big price difference?
> 
> I've tried both on at my LBS and they seem fit me pretty well, as has every other medium Giro going back to my fabric covered foam helmet (still got that kicking around here somewhere too).


I started out with a Giro Encinal. Graduated to a Hex. Love The Hex.

For road biking, I use a Giro Prolight, but will definitely be getting an Aeon. 
In RBing, IMO, it's worth it to spend the extra coin on a helmet
with the right features (especially weight, fastening & ventilation).

For MTBing? I'd say how much a helmet is worth is relative. 
If the benefits are as noticeable as they are in going from an Encinal 
to a Prolight, then I'd have to say that yes, it's absolutely worth it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr_Nice_Guy said:


> Pay close attention, ALL colors are not that price (IMO only the ugly ones are). Most are still $89. Performance has the XAR on sale right now for $109. I'd pay the $20 for the upgrade.


Yep. 
There's always a "deal" to be found. Xars are starting at around $75. 
(depending on size & color).


----------



## Cinsev (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah i have a hex, i think you made the right choice, i have been using that helmet for three years and it has been a sturdy loyal friend  ! good vents, and i find it to be comfortable and sweat control is also very sound.


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably the Hex, though I have read some good reviews on the new Striker as the best of all.


----------

